
Show HN: FOS – Web components to turn your web app into a fake OS - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/fos
======
atum47
This project started with me studying web components. After a short while I
decided that I wanted to do a "fake operating system", so I merge them both.

I also using digital ocean now, so people trying to access the live version
should have no problems anymore. The icons used in the project are free to use
with proper credits, so I did not include them on GitHub, but the code I used
to create the live example is pretty much the same on the tutorial I wrote.

